# 2014 Gator season



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Who's getting gators this season. We got 17 tags this year. Got 12 filled so far. Got 1 that measured 13'.

Just came from a camp over the levee. There are 10 to a dozen Canadians there wanting big gators. We're trying to fill their ambitions.

And ya know, their women aren't hard to look at either.  Those girls surely get right in there with the gators and the guys.

Had a good time visiting with the Canadians tonight. They're some cool friendly people.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm at a loss..... Is that where they are going?


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

These guys and gals came down from Canada to hunt alligators. They are with a guide service. They'll either tag along or wait for a call from a hunter with a good gator, live on the hook. The 13 footer was dead on the hook when we got to it the other morning. Was still good for a gator processor, but in most cases not for a trophy hunter, who pays thousands for a shot at a big alligator.

Caught 5 today, (biggest 9' 10") but were able to release 3 If they're under 7' and didn't swallow the hook, we remove the hook and let'em go, to grow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Caught 5 today, (biggest 9' 10") but were able to release 3 If they're under 7' and didn't swallow the hook, we remove the hook and let'em go, to grow.


That's really good Andy.....one always need to protect the resource through sound and proper management.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have practiced catch and release with plenty of fish. How do you release a 6 foot gator?


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

So the Canuks drive from Canada and pay thousands of dollars to shoot a gator that is trapped on a hook?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm wondering that too. Are they that lame?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

sounds like Agri-tourism at its finest . . . . . . wonder if that would catch on with other critters, say maybe skunks, 'possums, '*****, groundhogs? Don't think there is a size limit to be concerned with either 

Shelia


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Seven Canadians went out with us yesterday. We got them 6 gators, 7' up to 10'. Had a great time with that group. One was a non hunter, just along with her husband.



deadmoose said:


> I have practiced catch and release with plenty of fish. How do you release a 6 foot gator?


 Sometimes it's a task. It does require hands on the gator (in most cases) to remove the hook, but it can be done.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

CRE10 said:


> So the Canuks drive from Canada and pay thousands of dollars to shoot a gator that is trapped on a hook?





carcajou said:


> I'm wondering that too. Are they that lame?


I found out they paid a lil under 2k per hunter.

Don't knock how alligators are hunted till you know the laws for hunting. In most states they have to be hooked before you can harvest them. Hook and line or rod and real. Some states you can shoot them without hooking but you then stand the chance of losing it, and that would be a waste.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> sounds like Agri-tourism at its finest . . . . . . wonder if that would catch on with other critters, say maybe skunks, 'possums, '*****, groundhogs? Don't think there is a size limit to be concerned with either
> 
> Shelia


 Now that's an idea.....make big money and get rid of varmints at the same time. Don't forget to add whitetail deer to the list.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

How much for some swamp chicken tail? I don't have time to come hunt them but I sure like to eat them.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

When I think of alligator, I think of my alligator Tony Lama boots in the closet.

I pay thousands almost every year to go hunt Elk and Mule Deer but I don't see any sport in plugging a reptile on a hook. I guess you can eat '\gator (don't know and don't want to) but Elk sure is good, it's low in chloresterol and Mulies make nice mounts for the den.

I've had the chance to hunt antelope but passed. I hear they are like shoe leather to eat.

Every year on my hunting property on Northern Michigan I get at least one nice size B&C buck and usually a doe and sometimes here on the farm I can get a draw tag for a doe (like I pulled this year).

But paying to shoot a hooked gator.... No way Jose'.

Kinda reminds me of the wild hog hunts. I don't see any sport in that or 'gator killing. I'm all about hunt and stalk.

I thought this thread was gonna be about someone running an alligator through a discbine.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ARD Farm said:


> When I think of alligator, I think of my alligator Tony Lama boots in the closet.
> 
> I pay thousands almost every year to go hunt Elk and Mule Deer but I don't see any sport in plugging a reptile on a hook. I guess you can eat '\gator (don't know and don't want to) but Elk sure is good, it's low in chloresterol and Mulies make nice mounts for the den.
> 
> ...


Don't knock it till you try it. I have had gator a couple times while visiting the south and it taste pretty good. And it makes a nice pair of boots.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't say that I have ever eaten gator. What does it taste like and how is it best prepared.....fried?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I can't say that I have ever eaten gator. What does it taste like and how is it best prepared.....fried?


Lol....fried chicken....good but pricey....lessen you take it yourself, skin it and butcher it. Still pricey tho....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol....fried chicken....good but pricey....lessen you take it yourself, skin it and butcher it. Still pricey tho....


How much a pound, ready to be cooked?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to check carcajou, I'll check and send ya some if ya want....thinkin it's about 10-12 a pound but I ain't sure.....think they might have it at the local supermarket.....idk, with 5 younguns I've pre programmed myself to the chicken isle.....use to get a little ground beef but here lately......venison is the only red meat us poor folk get down this way


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually it's more exciting to hook them first verses shooting swimming across the swamp. Swimming you shoot, then you go out in the boat and drag with a hook and hope you get him hooked and in the boat.If ya don't it's a wasted critter. When you put out sets and hook a good gator, you then have to fight him on 75' or more line, get him to the boat, and that's when anything can happen with a big gator. Over the years we've had them bite the boat, sink the boat, been slammed with their tail, (never bite, but had close calls) One year had a 12 footer got off the hook and was coming for us. Had to shoot him dead before he got to us. If it hadn't been for the cypress knees, it woulda got real serious. A brain shot is the only shot that will stop a gator short of getting to you. That's not a very large target. Don't knock it till you've been there, done that.

Now, Dawg is in there on the price. $10 lb. I'm sure when it hits the retail stores it's more. Alligator is really good eating if prepped right. By that you have to get the fat off. The fat is extremely fishy tasting. Fried is good. Fry it like fish. And makes good gravies. And sausage. Put gator and chicken on the table, and I'll take the gator every time.

It does cost me considerably less than $10 lb


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I'll have to check carcajou, I'll check and send ya some if ya want....thinkin it's about 10-12 a pound but I ain't sure.....think they might have it at the local supermarket.....idk, with 5 younguns I've pre programmed myself to the chicken isle.....use to get a little ground beef but here lately......venison is the only red meat us poor folk get down this way


Thanks for the offer. May be heading your way this spring so i'll keep that in mind. I was raised on wild meat, beef was a treat too. I've been hammering at the geese and ducks when time permits and the local grouse population is soon to be lowered too.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

AndyL said:


> I found out they paid a lil under 2k per hunter.
> 
> Don't knock how alligators are hunted till you know the laws for hunting. In most states they have to be hooked before you can harvest them. Hook and line or rod and real. Some states you can shoot them without hooking but you then stand the chance of losing it, and that would be a waste.


But do they hook them or does someone else set out the bait and hooks then they just drive the paid hunters to the hook to shoot? That doesn't sound like fun. If I could set my own bait and hooks then drive to it to check and kill the gator, maybe, but if people are doing all the work for me and I just pull the trigger then yeah that's chicken shit.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> But do they hook them or does someone else set out the bait and hooks then they just drive the paid hunters to the hook to shoot? That doesn't sound like fun. If I could set my own bait and hooks then drive to it to check and kill the gator, maybe, but if people are doing all the work for me and I just pull the trigger then yeah that's chicken shit.


Believe me you will get the same "rush" if not more by doing just what you're doing.....let them go set the stinking bait, let them go check the lines, the action starts when you get the gator beside the boat....depending on the length, you have the feeling that you are in "clear and present danger".....fun, fun, fun.....all the stuff that ain't fun, they do for you....that's chicken salad.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, all that big and bold talk will disappear very quickly when you ease a 12-14 footer up beside your little aluminum boat and then you realize that the only thing between you and this hellacious leviathan is about 24 inches.....the pucker factor becomes very apparent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought the same about pheasant hunting on a game farm. Til I tried it. A half a day hunt with someone elses dog seeing 35 birds for a foursome and getting close to that after paying for 32.

And no license. No trip across the state. No hotel room. All the fun less money and close to home.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Dawg, Vol and Moose, you get it.. the rest, what ever lights your bulb. They had a great time, I'm still having a great time. got invites to hunt in Canada. And to boot, as of now I have 40+ lbs pure gator meat in the freezer.

And oh yeah, $$$ in the pockets.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good deal Andy. And I would bet the Canucks would say the same.


----------

